# PM-728VT Quill Stop



## bburns0909 (Mar 8, 2021)

The past couple of weeks I've been designing an alternative to the Priest Tools Quill Stop for the PM-728VT. I never really like how the hard stop was attached to the machine using two tiny little front placard screws. I wanted a more robust "bolt-on" solution that didn't require any machine modifications and tucked up against the machine nice and compact. My new machine had two unused threaded holes on the left side of the head casting. After quite a bit of solid modeling in Fusion 360 and prototyping in plastic I was able to nail down the relationship of these holes to the quill. The results turned out really well. All the brackets are 1/2" 6061 plate. Everything is rigid and bolted on without issue. I'm just waiting on some socket head cap screws to replace the temporary ones I have in the assembly. Otherwise I think it's ready for use. This was first real project on the mill. Learned quite a bit about order of operations, setups, etc.


----------



## dlinva (Mar 8, 2021)

Very nice!  Great job!!


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 8, 2021)

Yes, very nice work.


----------



## SCB67 (May 26, 2021)

I like it! I have the Priest Tools setup, it’s ok but I can see movement when the stop engages. Any thought to selling your setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bburns0909 (May 29, 2021)

SCB67 said:


> I like it! I have the Priest Tools setup, it’s ok but I can see movement when the stop engages. Any thought to selling your setup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Glad you like it. Haven't really thought about selling it. I'm not sure how identical these head castings are from run to run and if those two side tapped holes are in every machine. Could make it difficult to produce consistently and get things to line up. I had to mess around with the geometry quite a bit just to understand the relationship from these two holes to the center of the quill. Made some plastic prototype parts first and had to adjust several times before it was perfectly aligned.


----------



## Christianstark (May 29, 2021)

Looks great! I think I’ll be solving a spindle lock challenge once my 833TV is delivered.


----------



## SCB67 (May 31, 2021)

Do you have the design files? I’d be willing to pay for those possibly! I really like your design…looks MUCH stronger than the Priest design. I’ll looI for the bolt holes in my head later today.


----------



## BGHansen (May 31, 2021)

Very nice work!  Let me guess, your next step is to cut a groove in the bottom of the spindle area and mount a couple of the "Angel Eyes" LED rings?  Yes, tempting you with another project for us to enjoy!

Bruce


----------



## bburns0909 (Jun 1, 2021)

SCB67 said:


> Do you have the design files? I’d be willing to pay for those possibly! I really like your design…looks MUCH stronger than the Priest design. I’ll looI for the bolt holes in my head later today.


I do have the files. Full 3D model and drawings in Fusion360. I’ll need to review those to the as-built parts and let you know.


----------



## bburns0909 (Jun 1, 2021)

BGHansen said:


> Very nice work!  Let me guess, your next step is to cut a groove in the bottom of the spindle area and mount a couple of the "Angel Eyes" LED rings?  Yes, tempting you with another project for us to enjoy!





BGHansen said:


> Bruce


I actually did install one of those LED ring lights. Got a cheap one off Etsy, and mounted to a few steel pins inserted into the bottom plate with magnets.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jun 1, 2021)

That looks great!  I need to do something similar with my 833TV.


----------

